# First jab today?!



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I did my first sub-q jab of Getropin today and all went well but I have a couple of questions.

When I jabbed it seemed really hard to piece the skin with the slin pin, it almost felt like it was blunt and I had to apply a lot more pressure than I would when jabbing gear in my glutes, is this normal?

I jabbed and went to the gym and half way through my workout the pumps started getting bad, towards the end when I was doing some tricep pulldowns on the cables my legs, lower back and lats just felt like they were going to explode and I had to take a break because it was so painful, is this also the norm as I have never had pumps like this from test? Cheers!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

PHHead said:


> When I jabbed it seemed really hard to piece the skin with the slin pin, it almost felt like it was blunt and I had to apply a lot more pressure than I would when jabbing gear in my glutes, is this normal?


Have you got Terumo needles by any chance? I bought some from medisave and there rubbish like trying to shove a paper clip through my skin. I swapped for some BD ones cos wife was moaning about them and they slide straight in. Think the Terumo ones are blunt.

Steve


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> Have you got Terumo needles by any chance? I bought some from medisave and there rubbish like trying to shove a paper clip through my skin. I swapped for some BD ones cos wife was moaning about them and they slide straight in. Think the Terumo ones are blunt.
> 
> Steve


Yeah they are mate and thats exactly what they feel like lol, ffs will be jabbing again tomorrow and if its bad again will order some more, strange neer had any issues with medisave before!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Jabbed again yesterday, went a lot smoother and has not left a bruise like last time but the pin still didn't feel very sharp so I guess its just hit or miss with these pins, will buy different ones next time..............pumps were insane again at the gym but at least I know its working!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

PHHead said:


> I jabbed and went to the gym and half way through my workout the pumps started getting bad, towards the end when I was doing some tricep pulldowns on the cables my legs, lower back and lats just felt like they were going to explode and I had to take a break because it was so painful, is this also the norm as I have never had pumps like this from test? Cheers!


What dose you running mate?

Steve


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I did my first sub-q jab of Getropin today and all went well but I have a couple of questions.
> 
> When I jabbed it seemed really hard to piece the skin with the slin pin, it almost felt like it was blunt and I had to apply a lot more pressure than I would when jabbing gear in my glutes, is this normal?
> 
> I jabbed and went to the gym and half way through my workout the pumps started getting bad, towards the end when I was doing some tricep pulldowns on the cables my legs, lower back and lats just felt like they were going to explode and I had to take a break because it was so painful, is this also the norm as I have never had pumps like this from test? Cheers!


I did HCG into delt earlier with a slin and took like 10 seconds to pierce skin it was horrible,

Whats dose HGH you doing?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm running 10iu pre workout, three times a week so that's 30iu a week........I'm liking the GH as I can really feel it working which I didn't expect but jabbings not been much fun so far!

I jabbed again today and it was a f*cking joke, had to use so much force to piece the skin its left me with a bruise as did the first jab, these pins are definitely bunk and would advise anyone to avoid, will be ordering some different ones today.


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I'm running 10iu pre workout, three times a week so that's 30iu a week........I'm liking the GH as I can really feel it working which I didn't expect but jabbings not been much fun so far!
> 
> I jabbed again today and it was a f*cking joke, had to use so much force to piece the skin its left me with a bruise as did the first jab, these pins are definitely bunk and would advise anyone to avoid, will be ordering some different ones today.


Cool, do you take it and eat or just train then eat afterwards? there are so many different ways I have seen.

Is this the first growth cycle?

You could inject the GH in the muscle with normal pin couldnt you? or not


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> Cool, do you take it and eat or just train then eat afterwards? there are so many different ways I have seen.
> 
> Is this the first growth cycle?
> 
> You could inject the GH in the muscle with normal pin couldnt you? or not


I just jab and train then eat afterwards mate, yeah its my first cycle of GH, trying to stay off the gear for a while as my gf is wanting us to try for a kid.........yeah you can jab IM but I think you still need to use slin pins though, I'm just trying to keep it simple for now anyway!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> What dose you running mate?
> 
> Steve


10iu pre workout mate, what BD pins did you get of Medisave as I've just logged on to get some and they seem to be all Thermo ones, did you get them somewhere else?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I just jab and train then eat afterwards mate, yeah its my first cycle of GH, trying to stay off the gear for a while as my gf is wanting us to try for a kid.........yeah you can jab IM but I think you still need to use slin pins though, I'm just trying to keep it simple for now anyway!


By doing the HGH pre workout will this promote more muscle gains and fat loss opposed to doing 4 uis a day and getting more of a feel good factor etc.


----------



## skellan (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad someone said it first about the terumo pins!! Thought it was just me, I`m using the long blues for IM jabs and TBH they are very hit or miss!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> By doing the HGH pre workout will this promote more muscle gains and fat loss opposed to doing 4 uis a day and getting more of a feel good factor etc.


TBH mate I'm not sure as I'm very new to GH just really wanted to try something different, this is the protocol that was recommended to me when I first started researching it on this site months ago.

I'm sure PSCarb says somewhere on a sticky that he doesn't think it make much of a difference but don't quote me on that, this method for me is more preferable though as I don't want to be jabbing everyday, especially with these sh*t pins lol!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Havent seen ya on the board lately good to have you back:thumb:

GH seems the way to go?? what are the downsides i cant think of any:whistling:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

round 2 said:


> Havent seen ya on the board lately good to have you back:thumb:
> 
> GH seems the way to go?? what are the downsides i cant think of any:whistling:


Thanks, I didn't go away just not been posting as much............there are sides just like with steriods mate but there's plenty of info on here to fill you in!


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

PHHead said:


> 10iu pre workout mate, what BD pins did you get of Medisave as I've just logged on to get some and they seem to be all Thermo ones, did you get them somewhere else?


Right wondered why you were getting extream pumps, Im not getting that but im only doing 4ius, got seriously painfull/stiff fingers though, mighnt consider upping it when ive finnished cutting  . Them needles are seriously hit and miss, I did 2 injections today, first one needle slid in no probs, the second one, like I said before was like shoving a paper clip in my skin. Must be a dodgy batch.

Heres a link to the BD ones.

http://www.medisave.co.uk/bd-micro-fine-1ml-insulin-syringe-033mm-29g-7mm-100-p-101026.html

There also cheeper

Steve


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

PHHead said:


> I'm running 10iu pre workout, three times a week so that's 30iu a week........I'm liking the GH as I can really feel it working which I didn't expect but jabbings not been much fun so far!


Keep us posted on how this protocol works out, Im ruuning 4ius a day 5 on 2 off mainly for cutting also using test as well though, Have put on quite a bit of strength even though im cutting, so once im down to where I want to be body fat wise I may change my protocol to help build on my gains so far this cycle.

Steve


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> Right wondered why you were getting extream pumps, Im not getting that but im only doing 4ius, got seriously painfull/stiff fingers though, mighnt consider upping it when ive finnished cutting  . Them needles are seriously hit and miss, I did 2 injections today, first one needle slid in no probs, the second one, like I said before was like shoving a paper clip in my skin. Must be a dodgy batch.
> 
> Heres a link to the BD ones.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate just ordered some, will let you know how my cycle pans out!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> Cheers mate just ordered some, will let you know how my cycle pans out!


do you feel any different after the jab or anything, How long you plan on doing the HGH for then, 6months ?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> do you feel any different after the jab or anything, How long you plan on doing the HGH for then, 6months ?


No not really just the painful pumps when working out but I'm starting to get use to that now, what about you?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> No not really just the painful pumps when working out but I'm starting to get use to that now, what about you?


I am not actually cycling just gaining knowledge and opinion as I want to run for niggles and stuff like that not for fat loss or muscle(added benefit)

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/hgh-cycling-beginners-648791.html

it has what you are doing on here but with test and t3 just thought would show you


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I jabbed for the first time with my new BD pins today and it went a lot smoother, its harder to draw with them but pin goes in much easier so happy with that.

I am getting slightly concerned though about these little red patches appearing the day after I jab though, is this normal?

I'm hoping that this will stop with these new pins but if not I may try using some different BAC water I have which has no sodium chloride in it or try mixing more BAC water into the vile for injecting as I am currently only using half a ml, anyone have any idea's about this?


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

The red patches are a side effect of growth hormone, not sure if they eventually stop or if you will have them all the time your using.

Steve


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

steve_1111uk said:


> The red patches are a side effect of growth hormone, not sure if they eventually stop or if you will have them all the time your using.
> 
> Steve


Thanks, there not sore or itchy or anything, there just a bit unsightly, if its normal then happy with that..............I am also getting a lot of lower back pain recently though and am not sure if I've hurt my back squatting or if its pumps from the HGH, you had anything like this?


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

when I first started I got serious back pumps on squats and deadlift, prob is I had only just incorperated dead lifts into my routine at the same time so not sure if it was the GH or the fact that I wasnt used to deads that was causing this, it seems to have calmed down now.

Steve


----------



## kadath (Aug 27, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I just jab and train then eat afterwards mate, yeah its my first cycle of GH, trying to stay off the gear for a while as my gf is wanting us to try for a kid.........yeah you can jab IM but I think you still need to use slin pins though, I'm just trying to keep it simple for now anyway!


I made my wife pregnant while on Deca and Naposim, having sex every hour in a week end....  )) my son now is bigger than the ones of his age :thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

kadath said:


> I made my wife pregnant while on Deca and Naposim, having sex every hour in a week end....  )) my son now is bigger than the ones of his age :thumb:


Thanks mate, I'll show this to my gf and hopefully I'll be aloud back on!:laugh:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Right got some Taurine pills today (500mg) as my lower back is murder, I have taken one already but no change.............I'm guessing you have to take a lot, anyone any idea's how much to get the right effect? Cheers!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> Right got some Taurine pills today (500mg) as my lower back is murder, I have taken one already but no change.............I'm guessing you have to take a lot, anyone any idea's how much to get the right effect? Cheers!


5grams mate so 10 pills, or get taurine powder and do 5 grams that what I did


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> 5grams mate so 10 pills, or get taurine powder and do 5 grams that what I did


Bloody hell, may as well take the bottle lol...............not sure how long I will be able to keep on this if I can't sort this out though as I have already had to miss leg day due to hardly being able to move, hope this stuff helps as otherwise I've wasted a sh*t load of money!:no:


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

Are you getting pumps from the HGH or any AAS, just get powder from myprotein works a treat only time I got back pumps dbol if I didnt eat well.

Oh I had a blunt needle today oh my god its gone red and hurt like hell


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> Are you getting pumps from the HGH or any AAS, just get powder from myprotein works a treat only time I got back pumps dbol if I didnt eat well.
> 
> Oh I had a blunt needle today oh my god its gone red and hurt like hell


I'm just on the GH mate, I've ran quite a lot of different gear before and never had pumps like this, I get my protein from Myprotein so I'll look into that thanks..................yeah those Thermo pins have been chucked, bloody awful things, BD ones are much better!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> I'm just on the GH mate, I've ran quite a lot of different gear before and never had pumps like this, I get my protein from Myprotein so I'll look into that thanks..................yeah those Thermo pins have been chucked, bloody awful things, BD ones are much better!


You had any sides like lethargy or anything mate, hows it all going anyway apart from back pumps


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> You had any sides like lethargy or anything mate, hows it all going anyway apart from back pumps


No mate, no other sides than the back pumps but its early days yet, I am definitely getting a lot leaner though in general and my muscles feel fuller, I don't really feel stronger but like I said its early days.

I'll just be happy if I get my eight pack back as I've let my abs go this year big time and there not what they used to be as my gf loves to remind me lol, what about you mate, how you finding it?


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Back pumps are a lot more manageable now that I'm taking the Taurine which is good news, the red patches have stopped appearing too since switching pins, should be smooth sailing from now on in!


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

PHHead said:


> Back pumps are a lot more manageable now that I'm taking the Taurine which is good news, the red patches have stopped appearing too since switching pins, should be smooth sailing from now on in!


Yeah finding it ok only 8 days in

I am so tired after work eyes feel heavy as hell and lethargic but massive pumps in gym

also my elbows are smooth had rough skin no cosmetics and it has cleared not sure why

other that early days but only using for rehab on my wrist thats main goal mate


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

danny187 said:


> Yeah finding it ok only 8 days in
> 
> I am so tired after work eyes feel heavy as hell and lethargic but massive pumps in gym
> 
> ...


Sounds good, better skin and hair is common with GH as far as I know mate, don't know about the lethargy though, not getting that myself.


----------

